# camisole vs chemise



## macnic

Buongiorno a tutti.
Che differenza c'è tra camisole e chemise? Come si possono tradurre i due termini nella stessa frase?
Grazie.


----------



## itka

La _*chemise*_ è la camicia. Quella che conosciamo oggi. Sia per uomini il giorno, che per donne, la notte : camicia di notte. 
Il giorno, le donne si vestono piutosto di camicette.

La_* camisole*_ era un tipo di camicie che oggi non si usa più nei nostri paesi. Non saprei tradurre la parola, ma diciamo che è una camicia molto semplice, di tessuto piuttosto ruvido, che si portava dal medioevo fino alla Rivoluzione.
Ci resta la parola composta "camisole de force" per dire la camicia speciale che si mette a volte ancora oggi nei manicomi. Ecco quì una foto.


----------



## TheWiz

La definizione esatta di *camisole* è un indumento che si portava sopra la camicia. E come diceva Itka, l'ultimo termine francese attuale che utilizza questa parola è la camicia di forza (attualmente detta _camisole,_ omettento _de force_)


----------



## urizon9

Per essere esattissimo: questo non mi sembra di essere un indumento che si porta sopra la camicia. È sbagliata anche questa definizione: "Une *camisole* est un sous-vêtement féminin couvrant le haut du corps mais ne comportant pas de manches?"(Ma io non sono un esperto...)


----------



## itka

La foto che ci mostri non è per niente quella di "une camisole". Si chiama "un débardeur".

Ma non credo che la "camisole" è stata soltanto quel indumento che si portava sopra la camicia. Secondo i periodi, è stata indossata sopra o sotto la camicia, o al posto della camicia... ed era anche una questione di richezza. I poveri erano già contenti di averne una, sia camicia, sia camisole !

La definizione "Une *camisole* est un sous-vêtement féminin couvrant le haut du corps mais ne comportant pas de manches" era esatta, un tempo fa ! Da circa un secolo non si usano più queste "camisoles" o almeno, non si chiamano più così.


----------



## urizon9

Hai ragione ,itka,come sempre.Pensavo che si potesse dire anche"camisole" al posto di "débardeur",ma ovviamente si può dire così solo nel Québec(secondo Wikipedia).


----------



## itka

Ho dimenticato di precisare che io, del francese del Quebec, non me ne intendo del tutto ! Tutto quello che dico è valide solo per la Francia (ammettendo che non sbagli ! )


----------



## federicoft

Camiciola si dice anche in italiano per riferirsi all'indumento di cui parla itka (oltre che ad una blusa/camicetta femminile). Diremmo anche corpino, bustino, corsetto etc.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

Je ne maîtrise hélas pas l'italien, mais... j'ai compris quelques lignes. Alors ce que nous appelons _une camisole_, au Québec (et selon Antidote, en Suisse et en Belgique) 
est pour les hommes ce qu'en appelle familièrement en France un « marcel ».  En fait, un maillot de corps.  



> *Camisole :*[Vieux] Vêtement court à manches, porté sur la chemise.
> [Québec] [Belgique]  [Suisse] Maillot de corps.
> [Familier] marcel.



Chez les femmes _une camisole _est parfois un _débardeur « à bretelles spaghetti » _(comme sur la photo qu'urizon a trouvée) mais aussi un sous-vêtement comme *celui-ci*
Il s'agit alors d'un anglicisme (ou d'un terme 19e siècle? ) que le dico WR traduit comme _caraco_ ou _corsage_.


----------



## macnic

Merci à tous.


----------

